# Schriftgelehrten Beruf wechseln - bin kurz davor



## proqd (16. März 2009)

Hallo Leute...

ich habe bereits viele Beiträge über die Zufriedenheit, oder auch Unzufriedenheit über diesen Beruf gelesen.

Tatsache ist, dass ich mich frage, ab welchem Level kann man bitte mit diesem Beruf Geld verdienen?! Ich bin zwar gerade erst bei Skill 150, meine aber voraussehen zu können, dass es in Zukunft auch nicht besser wird. Zum einen ist der Glyphenmarkt total überschwemmt, zum zweiten ist die Skillung aufwendig und teuer.

Zurück zu meiner Frage -- in vielen Beiträgen wird dennoch gesagt, dass man mit Glyphen viel Gold verdienen kann -- bitte sagt einmal genau:

Ab welcher Skillung mit welchen Glyphen?

Denn das´wird eigentlich nie ganz genau erwähnt.

Immerhin ist es ne harte Entscheidung, den Beruf und damit die Kosten für die bisherige Skillung zu löschen.
Warum sollte ich den Beruf nicht löschen oder warum doch?

Ich überlege auf Alchemist umzusteigen, damit ich nicht auch die Kräuterkunde löschen muss. Obgleich ich bis dato eh viele Kräuter im AH gekauft habe.
Damit stellt sich gleich die nächste Frage.... ist Alchemist überhaupt besser?

Bitte um Meinungen, die auf selbst erfahrenen Tatsachen beruhen. Begründungen ( die man auch nachvollziehen kann ) eurer Meinungen wären gut!


----------



## Kirstan (16. März 2009)

mit Berufen Gold verdienen?

Da gibt es wohl nur die Sammelberufe. Als Alchie wirst du zwar deine Fläschchen und Tränke verkaufen können (aber eigentlich auch nur die aktuellen). Nur sind die Rohstoffe im AH meist viel teurer. Auch wenn du deine Kräuter selber sammelst, bist du wohl besser beraten diese im AH zu verkaufen.
Berufe haben allerdings in WOW einen ganz anderen Sinn. So bekommst du bestimmte Boni, welche du nur erhälst wenn du bestimmte Berufe kannst.
Bei deinen Schriftgelehrten ist es die Schulterverzauberung.


----------



## Nanaz^^ (20. März 2009)

xDDD trottel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


inschriftgelehrter is c.a ein beruf mit der man mit ner stunde 450g macht
problem is nur 
manche glyphen kosten 30g manche 75s
findest schon raus was welche sind
paar sind auch teurer weil du sie erforschst
die glyphe die zb ganz beliebt is pinguin hab se für 30g verkauft bei nem goldaufwand (mats von 2-3g stk)
musst halt massen reinstellen ^^^ und net nur eine


----------



## Su-Si (25. März 2009)

Zumal es kaum billiger geht, als Glyphen einzustellen. Egal ob sie 70s oder 50g bringen, das AH verlangt fürs EInstellen immer nur um die 30 Kupfer...so kann man die Teile immer wieder plazieren, ohne grossartiges Risiko. WEnn ich so an meinen Juwe denke...bei einigen Edelsteinen, die nicht weggehen (ja, das musste ich auch erst mal rausfinden, welche das vor allem sind und wie weit man mit seinen Preisvorstellungen gehen kann^^), tut es schon ein wenig weh, da es jedes mal Gold kostet, die Dinger einzustellen, erst recht wenn es um höherwertige Schmuckstücke geht...

Fazit: Es gibt teure Glyphen, die auch (trotzdem) gut weggehen - und falls nicht: Who cares, kostet einen ja alles kaum was...


----------



## Lokibu (25. März 2009)

Also ich bin gerade auch an diesem Beruf dran. Genau wie bei allen anderen Herstellungsberufen kann man nicht die Mats aus dem AH kaufen, da diese teurer sind, als die Glyphe selber. Es lässt sich somit kein sinnvoller Preis errechnen. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist hier die Mats immer selber zu sammeln und dann die Glyphen entsprechend der Preislage verkaufen. Natürlich ist das irgendwie ne merkwürdige Marktbildung. Aber das liegt daran, dass manche halt die Sachen unter ihrem Wert verkaufen und dagegen kommt man momentan nicht an, sodass man selber die Sachen farmen muss um hieraus noch Gold erwirtschaften zu können. Hier wiederum ist es dann sinnvoller die Mats zu verkaufen, weil dabei mehr rauskommt. Eigentlich total blödsinnig das ganze.

Also was mich zur Zeit wundert auf meinem Server ist, dass  Rüstungspergamente III im AH gar nicht verkauft werden. Oder die gehen sehr schnell weg. Keine Ahnung. Nur wenn ich welche brauche finde ich nie welche im AH. Wie siehts da bei euch aus?


----------



## illdas (4. April 2009)

KK *(Keine Mats)+ Schrifti = Geld mach am tag um die 800g ^^


----------



## Natálya (5. April 2009)

Ich bin auch schon am Überlegen wieder auf Alchie-zurück-umzusteigen. Habe einen Skill von 335 und kann bisher kaum etwas mit dem Glyphen verdienen. Wahrscheinlich beschränkt sich der hohe Preis auf Nordend Glyphen und da auch nur auf wenige. Das nervt mich schon etwas. Mit anderen Berufen kann man schon viel früher verdienen. Als Alchie hab ich früher gut verdient, dann hab ich zu Inschriften gewechselt, was ich ziemlich bereue.
Aber was mich wirklich vom Wechseln abhält, ist, dass ich dann erstmal wieder ewig viel farmen gehen muss, wozu ich nicht so wirklich Lust habe (AH ist zu teuer) und ich bin mich auch nicht sicher, ob es die Schulterverzauberung jetzt wert ist den Beruf zu behalten oder nicht. ._.


----------



## Sahmara (6. April 2009)

Hm... ich kann Eure Posts nicht so ganz nachvollziehen... Meine Kleine hat nun mit Level 33 einen Skill von 155 als Schriftgelehrte. Ich hab dann alle Glyphen die sie kann mal im Ah auf die Preise durch geschaut und alle die so um die 10 G und höher liegen regelmäßig rein gesetzt.
Nun habe ich dadurch in ca. 1,5 Wochen 650 g gemacht. Finde ich für den geringen Skill schon reichlich...
Allerdings habe ich auch oft Blumen nachgekauft, da ich nicht den halben Tag sammeln gehen will und zeitlich auch nicht kann. Dann wäre der Gewinn natürlich noch höher gewesen.
Man muß sich einfach nur mal die Zeit nehmen und sich mit seinem Beruf auseinander setzen... Dann läufts auch.


----------



## Tropfstein (6. April 2009)

Kann den Beitragersteller gut verstehn, bei uns auf dem Server gehen die Glypen für 1 Gold weg. Wenn es mal hoch kommt 4 Gold das war es aber dann.
Kann die nur beneiden wo welche für 30 Gold weg gehen HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH.

Auch das mit den Karten ist das letzte, da farmt man (ohne Epicflugmount) eine Stunde die Mats zusammen und dann kommt durch Zufall eine Karte raus die 10-20 Gold wert ist. Na herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Da mache ich mit meinem Bergbautwink in einer Stunde sicher 200-250 Gold ohne das ich Glück haben muss das die richtige Karte heraus kommt.

Also bis auf die Schulterverzauberung hat es sich nicht gelohnt Inschrift zu lernen, hoffe da macht Blizzard in Zukunft noch was das es wirklich was bringt den Beruf zu haben.


----------



## itismenotyou (6. April 2009)

Mein Twink Schami hat auch Inschriftenkunde als Beruf, Kräuter farmt er selbst und mir geht es mehr darum das für die Gilde ein Schriftgelehrter zur Verfügung steht und es Fun macht. Ich finde der Beruf ist sehr vielseitig und interessant. Gold macht man hauptsächlich mit den Kräutern. Mein Main ist Alchi /Kräuter und der hat mit den Kräutern so ca. 100 G am Tag (wenn ich eine Stunde Farmen investiere). Die Tränke gehen auch nicht so gut. Also wer keinen Spaß am Farmen hat sollte nicht die Inschriftenkunde wählen.
Mein Tipp: Macht Gold mit Angeln!! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tropfstein (6. April 2009)

Naja also Farmen muss man ja immer nur das Verhältnis stimmt nicht. Wie gesagt bei 1 Stunde farmen:

Bergbau 200 - 300G
Kürschner 150 - 250G
Kräuter 150 - 250G

Natürlich sind das jetzt Sammelberufe aber benutze ich die gesammelten Sachen um was herzustellen kommt der Gau:

Schmied, Lederer, Juwelier, Ingi können Sachen verkaufen von 400G aufwärts.
Der Inschriftkundige Glypen die je nach Server sehr sehr billig weggehen, Offhandgegenstände die einfach nur Crap sind und das Lotteriespiel mit den Karten wo man meistens Pech hat und eine Karte im Wert von 20-50G kommt raus.
Hätte man die Mats direkt verkauft wären es wohl 80 - 100G gewesen.

Da stimmt das Verhältnis nicht...... 


Macht Gold mit Angeln????


----------



## Sahmara (6. April 2009)

Ja, Angeln ! ) 
Dei uns auf dem Server (Gilneas) gehen die Fische aus den Nordrend-Gebieten (wie Engelsdrachen-Fisch) z.T. für dreistellige Beträge für den 20 er Stack weg. Erst recht wenn noch verkocht...
Ist also anscheinend wirklich sehr vom Server abhängig. Wenn ich höchstens drei oder vier g pro Glyphe bekäme, würde ich auch auf BB zur KK umskillen und nur noch verkaufen... Das wäre mir es dann auch nicht wert. Bei uns geht es von ein paar Silber bis eben so an die 30 g (meist ja die geringen). Und dann kann man da mit diesen Glyphen schon sein Geld verdienen.


----------



## Tropfstein (7. April 2009)

Gestern wieder der Supergau, 3 Stunden gefarmt zwei Karten erstellt und 2 mal Untod.
Das System ist der letzte Dreck da ist ja Lotto spielen noch besser...
Für mich hat es sich erledigt zum Glück ist mein Twink wie gesagt Bergbau / Kürschner, damit macht man Gold.

Die Leute die keinen Twink haben und als Beruf Inschrift haben sind echt arm dran der Beruf bis auf die Schulterverzauberung ist für den A....


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (10. April 2009)

Es ist glaub ich egal welchen Beruf du erlernst, weil ich glaube du wirst eh nie richtig gold verdienen. 
Höre des so oft....bla bla...du hast soviel gold ey...voll gemein. 
Dabei checken die leute net das ich auch was dafür mache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denk du bist auch einer von den die Denken mit dem überberuf fällt das gold vom himmel.


P.s: Hab auch einen Inschriftenkundler und mach ca. 1200g pro tag, was net mal viel ist...hab schon von anderen summen gehört. Also hört auf mit dem mimi und strengt euch mal an oder verlernt den Beruf.


----------



## Tropfstein (14. April 2009)

*Schalalai-Paladin *dein Beitrag hilft einen ja richtig weiter. Kannst ja mal erzählen wie du das Gold machst.
Wenn du auf einem Server bist wo die Glyphen noch für richtig gut Gold weggehen herzlichen Glückwunsch. Es gibt halt Server wo das nicht mehr der Fall ist und dann ist momentan der Beruf für den A....
Wenn du schreibst am Tag 1200G meinst du dann wirklich einen ganzen Tag oder nur ein Farmaufwand von 1 Stunde?


----------



## Marienkaefer (14. April 2009)

An den Schala-blabla-Paladin:
Ist dir aufgefallen, dass es mehrere Server gibt?

Bei uns gibt es auch zu viele Glyphen im AH, auch die Glyphen mit einem Skill von 400+ sind manchmal nicht mal 1G wert.
Ich hab VZ und Inschriftenkunde eigentlich nur wegen der Vorteile die ich dadurch habe (Ring-VZ und Schultern-VZ) geskillt.
Mit VZ macht man auch kein G mehr (außer mit Mats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Meist bekomm man ein TG von 10-20g -.-
Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass man mit Sammelberufen besser dran ist.


----------



## Schalalai-Paladin (15. April 2009)

Also ich war vorher auf Ambossar wo schon jeder 2.te nen twink mit inschriftenkunde hatte und da hatte man auch glück wenn man mal nen glyphe für 20g verkaufen konnte (die Masse machts). Jetzt bin ich auf Malorne wo ich weniger, aber die glyphen dafür teurer verkaufe. 
Hab halt auch alle laufenden glyphen 1-4x im AH gehabt. D.h die Glyphen die auch so laufen (ab 1g pro Glyphe). Gehe nach einloggen oder zwischendurch zum Briefkasten, mach mein Inschriftenkunde-Fenster auf und erstelle die Glyphen die ich verkauft habe wieder direkt her. Ist halt ziehmlich viel Arbeit, wenn denn mal so 300-400 glyphen auslaufen und man sie neu ins Ah stellen muss....aber naja zumindest verdien ich so ganz gut.

Hinzu kommt das ich nen Werbespruch habe, denn die meisten sich gut merken können und ich somit öfters einfach so angewispert werde.

Die 1200g pro Tag zeigt die Statistik von Blizz. Keine Ahnung wonach das berechnet wird. Aber nein vom farmen kommt es net, da ich nicht farme, fehlt mir die lust und zeit für xD

Grüße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorbet (15. April 2009)

Schalalai-Paladin schrieb:


> Also ich war vorher auf Ambossar wo schon jeder 2.te nen twink mit inschriftenkunde hatte und da hatte man auch glück wenn man mal nen glyphe für 20g verkaufen konnte (die Masse machts). Jetzt bin ich auf Malorne wo ich weniger, aber die glyphen dafür teurer verkaufe.
> Hab halt auch alle laufenden glyphen 1-4x im AH gehabt. D.h die Glyphen die auch so laufen (ab 1g pro Glyphe). Gehe nach einloggen oder zwischendurch zum Briefkasten, mach mein Inschriftenkunde-Fenster auf und erstelle die Glyphen die ich verkauft habe wieder direkt her. Ist halt ziehmlich viel Arbeit, wenn denn mal so 300-400 glyphen auslaufen und man sie neu ins Ah stellen muss....aber naja zumindest verdien ich so ganz gut.
> 
> Hinzu kommt das ich nen Werbespruch habe, denn die meisten sich gut merken können und ich somit öfters einfach so angewispert werde.
> ...


----------



## Ragewizzl (17. April 2009)

meine erfahrung ist leider, dass man mit inschriftenkunde nicht viel gold machen kann (zumindest nicht auf meinem server)

ich spiele auf antonidas, einer der ältesten server und mit die meiste bevölkerung, es gibt gefühlte 100 inschriftenkundige die ihren schmodder ins ah stellen und das zu preisen wo man sich fragt, ob die leute sich selbst nen stundenlohn von nem chinafarmer geben wollen.

stellt man eine glyphe rein, muss man das glück haben sie in 30 mins vertickt zu haben, da danach 2 andere ihre glyphe für 1 Kupfer!!!! weniger reinstellen.

aber im groben und ganzen erspart man sich damit halt einfach das questen bei den söhnen hodirs, das wiegt es wieder auf ^^


----------



## cylorijin (5. Mai 2009)

Tropfstein schrieb:


> Gestern wieder der Supergau, 3 Stunden gefarmt zwei Karten erstellt und 2 mal Untod.
> Das System ist der letzte Dreck da ist ja Lotto spielen noch besser...
> Für mich hat es sich erledigt zum Glück ist mein Twink wie gesagt Bergbau / Kürschner, damit macht man Gold.
> 
> Die Leute die keinen Twink haben und als Beruf Inschrift haben sind echt arm dran der Beruf bis auf die Schulterverzauberung ist für den A....



Also wenn ich 3h Kräuter farmen gehe kommen bei mir 7-9 Karten dabei raus.


----------



## dmaniac (7. Mai 2009)

Ragewizzl schrieb:


> da danach 2 andere ihre glyphe für 1 Kupfer!!!! weniger reinstellen.
> 
> aber im groben und ganzen erspart man sich damit halt einfach das questen bei den söhnen hodirs, das wiegt es wieder auf ^^



ja und?

DAS ist genau der richtige Weg! 1 Kupfer oder 1 Silber langt.

Der Kunde sortiert die günstigsten nach oben und kauft. 

Leider unterbieten bei uns die meisten 1g-5g, bei den kleinen glyphen. Und da animiert die Nachfolgenden Glypheneinsteller das selbe zu machen.

Dann sieht das so aus

14,50
13,20
9,80
7,10
4,99

...

ist doch Horror!

Einen Kupfer und der Preis bleibt stabil!

.


----------



## Edding8045 (26. Mai 2009)

das wichtige beim verkauf von glyphen ist das trotz der geringen materialkosten nicht 20stk von glyphe x herzustellen sondern lieber 5x 5y 5z usw und dann die glyphen unterbieten um max 1-5 silber so ist jedem geholfen. auch muss man darauf achten welche glyphen die klassen haben wollen da es auch glyphen gibt die sich keiner reinmachen würde die loszuwerden ist meistens unmöglich

leider läuft das geschäft nicht ewig mit glyphen da irgendwann der grossteil keine mehr braucht und man wird kaum noch welche los aber
abgesehn von den glyphen gehen auch die VZ rollen recht gut weg

darum wäre mein vorschlag an blizz pergamente herzustellen die man buffen kann ergo kings oder mdw aus dem ah zB


----------

